# Cat in the Window Afghan



## threekidsmom

I found my copy of this pattern yesterday evening! Thanks for everyone's help in trying to help me locate it! Lisa


----------



## galaxycraft

Way to Go!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

You had me on the hunt too...
because I * know * have seen it in one of my books...
Still haven't located it...it will pop up when I least expect it.
Glad you can proceed.


----------



## pamgillies1

Sounds interesting!!


----------



## yourmother306

galaxycraft said:


> Way to Go!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> You had me on the hunt too...
> because I * know * have seen it in one of my books...
> Still haven't located it...it will pop up when I least expect it.
> Glad you can proceed.


this is what it looks like, but it says "sold"
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Snowflakes-Afghan-Crochet-Patterns-Cat-In-The-Window-Blanket/10916331


----------



## fergablu2

Here's a link to row counts for 2 versions of cat in the window:

http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/diznemom/counts.html


----------



## yourmother306

fergablu2 said:


> Here's a link to row counts for 2 versions of cat in the window:
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/diznemom/counts.html


WaHOOOO!


----------



## Dsynr

The picture is done in afghan/tunisian stitch and is NOT KNITTED


----------



## threekidsmom

Dsynr said:


> The picture is done in afghan/tunisian stitch and is NOT KNITTED


 Actually, it is done in single crochet, and by a chart. I just looked it up. It is crocheted, though, and not knitted.


----------



## hennalady

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/window-cat


----------



## Mary Diaz

Xtra for deco
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/The_Parlor_Cat_Pattern__D55523220.html


----------



## Noelteacher

What was the name of the book?


----------

